
Environmentally friendly oleophobic coating for your clothes - tribonet
http://www.tribonet.org/environmentally-friendly-oleophobic-coating-for-your-clothes/
======
OliverJones
OK, it's basically plastic. I'd like to ask these chemists what happens to it
at the end of the life cycle. Does it end up in the oceanic gyres with all the
soda bottles and supermarket bags? Does it degrade to genuinely harmless
components fairly quickly?

~~~
legulere
Also during washing/drying usually fibers are set free into the environment

~~~
godelski
If you had oleophobic and hydrophobic coatings you probably wouldn't need to
send it through the wash. At least you wouldn't need to wash it the same way.

------
mmagin
Uh, this looks like shitty science reporting: "That resistance, however, comes
at a price. The coating that makes textiles oil resistant is fluorine-based
and breaks down into chlorofluorocarbon gas, a greenhouse gas harmful to the
environment."

Maybe if you burn it. Fluoro-polymers are pretty stable.

~~~
nkrisc
Guess what burns easily? Most textiles. Maybe that's what they were hinting
at?

------
Regina1512
Cool!!!

